# Welche Radzentrierung Charger1



## Stabsauger (28. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Besitzer eines Norco Charger 1 mit SRAM NX Eagle. Leider gab es einen Defekt an der Nabe meines Hinterrades.
Jetzt möchte ich einen kompletten Radsatz kaufen. 
Jetzt gibt es aber allerdings symmetrisch und asymmetrisch zentrierte Laufräder an der Hinterachse. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Zentrierung ich benötige. Der freundliche Herr am Telefon meinte nur, dass er das bei Norco nicht wisse. Bei Nordamerikaner müsse man aber vorsichtig sein und ich solle das besser klären. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Zentrierung ich am Norco benötige und/oder wie ich das am besten nachprüfe?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sitzt bei der asymmetrischen Zentrierung die Nabe etwas verschoben in Richtung der Kasette, oder?
Warum genau macht man das überhaupt? Zwecks Verlauf der Kette?

Rahmenbezeichnung ist laut Herstellerseite "Charger 6061 Alloy XC Frame w/DB TT & DT".
Leider sagen mir die Kürzel nichts.


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Deleted 556995 (11. Juli 2021)

Stabsauger schrieb:


> Rahmenbezeichnung ist laut Herstellerseite "Charger 6061 Alloy XC Frame w/DB TT & DT".


Das bedeutet in diesem Kontext vermutlich nur, dass Ober- und Unterrohr zweifach konifiziert sind - auf Englisch wäre das dann in etwa "Frame with double butted top tube and down tube". Die Info hat jedenfalls mit dem Achsstandard oder der Einspeichung des Hinterrades nichts zu tun. 

Soweit ich weiß ist die Einspeichung bei den meisten Herstellern, die eine Boost-Standard Hinterachse (148x12mm) verbauen, identisch. Nur wenige Hersteller weichen von dem Konzept ab, mir fallen spontan nur Cannondale und Liteville ein. Die Hersteller, die ein abweichendes Offset verwenden, weisen jedenfalls ziemlich deutlich darauf hin, bzw verkaufen dir das als besonders tolles feature.

Du müsstest also eigentlich hauptsächlich herausfinden, welchen Achsstandard (142mm, 148mm Boost, 157mm SuperBoost+) dein Rahmen hat. Wenn das Rad halbwegs modern und hochwertig ist, dann ist es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit 148 Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

